
Structure-Based ASCII Art Generation [pdf] - networked
http://www.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/~ttwong/papers/asciiart/asciiart.pdf
======
jaybosamiya
Related website [1] to this paper.

Also, I would suggest looking into Tien-Tsin Wong's other works [2] as well. A
lot of great ideas and papers there.

[1]
[https://appsrv.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/~ttwong/papers/asciiart/ascii...](https://appsrv.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/~ttwong/papers/asciiart/asciiart.html)
[2] [https://appsrv.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/~ttwong/publication-
favorite....](https://appsrv.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/~ttwong/publication-
favorite.html)

------
Mizza
Awesome! Is there a reference implementation for this? I think it'd be really
cool to try to run a complex game like Super Mario or Doom entirely in the
terminal using version of this algorithm.

------
Chris2048
A lot of the Aasci generators seems to try and reproduce the color gradients -
would a similar effect to this not happen of we try to reduce the image to
line-art first?

------
aq3cn
I will look intothis pdf later, but for now I like to share ASCII based porn
movie with everyone here if anyone is interested.

debbie does ascii (an ascii pr0n from a 1981 bbs)

[https://vimeo.com/2752500](https://vimeo.com/2752500)

Does anyone have package for it?

Please do share if you anything CLI based fun stuff.

~~~
yolesaber
Here is a processing program to do ASCII art that has depth info, color, and
is animated - [http://pastebin.com/bz1pKAKQ](http://pastebin.com/bz1pKAKQ)

The logic is pretty simple to translate to other languages. This doesn't do
the boundary or structural stuff as described in the paper but is a reasonable
start for someone interested. Personally I don't like that sparse looking
style of ascii art.

